# Got the BOOK



## cda (Aug 17, 2016)

Got the Book up to page 22, slow reader.

Has a great layout so far. And, does not talk over your head!!

Would suggest getting it!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-1118920759.html


----------



## steveray (Aug 17, 2016)

I already spent half of my annual office supply budget on 500 business cards...Maybe next year I can afford a book...


----------



## mark handler (Aug 17, 2016)

Ron is a great resource and a contributing member of this group.


----------



## steveray (Aug 17, 2016)

Missed that Ron wrote it...Good for him, hope it does well, he is a great guy from what I have seen here...


----------

